# Mantid problem, shedding skin?



## sablechapter (Jun 13, 2006)

When I got home today, my L3 or L4 Chinese mantid was lying on the table. When i gently picked it up, i discovered that it wasnt dead. But it couldnt move its 2 hindlegs, and there was an interesting black internal spot on the 2nd to last segment of the abdomen. It also wouldnt eat moving insects placed in front of it even tho it makes attempted strikes at them

there was also an black and white striped bee-like insect (im sure its not a bee tho, probably a fly mimicing the colors) in the container.

i don't kno wat the problem is, plz help!


----------



## sablechapter (Jun 14, 2006)

well. now its almost lost complete control of its body.

i think it might have been paralyzed somehow.


----------



## AFK (Jun 14, 2006)

did you put that wasp in the container. if you didn't, maybe somebody did. and the wasp stung the mantis (especially if the container is too small). or maybe the wasp was a parasitic wasp that had just emerged from the mantis host or had just paralyzed your mantis to lay eggs into.


----------



## Rick (Jun 14, 2006)

Sometimes they fall victim to something that ends up killing them for no obvious reason. It doesn't sound good for this mantis.


----------



## 13ollox (Jun 14, 2006)

if it's still alive , i would place it in the freezer for a few hours . this will slow its metabolism and evetually die . it does seem that something has happend to your mantis that i don't think will get better . i think AFK's prediction of the parasitic wasp is more than likely. and even if it does live . eventually it will be eaten from inside out by the wasps grubs. so i guess it's up to you if you want to try nurse it better and it dies from being eaten alive or put it out of its misery yourself . sorry to hear about something like this !  

Neil


----------



## Peekaboo (Jun 14, 2006)

Do you know where the insect came from? Like others have mentioned, it could be a parasitic wasp.

Where did you get your mantis from and how long have you had it? I'm interested in knowing how it might have gotten a parasite, if that is indeed what the cause of your mantid's ailment is.


----------

